# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам SB700

## Shaitan68

Продам  фотовспышку Nikon Speedlight SB700 (футляр, полный комплект фильтров). Цена 180$.
Cостояние фотовспышки отличное.
т. +380639820816

----------

